
What makes you choose Hacker News over other sites? - netdynamics1
https://surveys.mcgill.ca/limesurvey/index.php?sid=97446&lang=en&97446X8879X361722=hackernewsone
======
dang
Your posts got killed by a spam filter. We marked your account legit, so this
shouldn't happen again. You're welcome to repost the story.

